# Districts with Large Foreign-Born Populations Sent Far-Left Democrats to Congress



## longknife (Nov 9, 2018)

*Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*

_Every year the U.S. admits more than 1.5 million foreign nationals, with the vast majority deriving from family-based chain migration, whereby newly naturalized citizens can bring an unlimited number of foreign relatives to the U.S. In 2016, the legal and illegal immigrant population reached a record high of 44 million. By 2023, the Center for Immigration Studies estimates that the legal and illegal immigrant population of the U.S. will make up nearly 15 percent of the entire U.S. population._

The lurid details are @ Districts with Large Foreign-Born Populations Elected Far-Left Democrats

*And none of this includes districts where large number of illegals voted.*

*HOLY CRAP! FLORIDA VOTER Films Broward County Election Officials Transferring Ballots in Rented Truck on Election Night! (VIDEO)* @ HOLY CRAP! FLORIDA VOTER Films Broward County Election Officials Transferring Ballots in Rented Truck on Election Night! (VIDEO)






*And they’ve already said they are going to recount in the Senate and Governor races.*

*Gov. Rick Scott: Palm Beach County Is Illegally Preventing Party Officials Inside Ballot Counting Room — Have Produced 15,000 Additional Ballots Since Tuesday* @ Gov. Rick Scott: Palm Beach County Is Illegally Preventing Party Officials Inside Ballot Counting Room -- Have Produced 15,000 Additional Ballots Since Tuesday


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 9, 2018)

It's not a surprise, it's a Dems long term goal: to flood the country with foreigners (legal or illegal) who will keep electing them.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 9, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> It's not a surprise, it's a Dems long term goal: to flood the country with foreigners (legal or illegal) who will keep electing them.


Why it's working so well the Republicans are in power.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 9, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> 
> _Every year the U.S. admits more than 1.5 million foreign nationals, with the vast majority deriving from family-based chain migration, whereby newly naturalized citizens can bring an unlimited number of foreign relatives to the U.S. In 2016, the legal and illegal immigrant population reached a record high of 44 million. By 2023, the Center for Immigration Studies estimates that the legal and illegal immigrant population of the U.S. will make up nearly 15 percent of the entire U.S. population._
> 
> ...


What have the Republicans to offer them besides insults?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2018)

So citizens are not allowed to vote for their chosen representative because they are not white, Christian males?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2018)

Naturalized US citizens have every right to vote that any other citizen does, whether I like who they vote for or not. 

Any non-citizens voting means voter fraud.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2018)

Gee..what a surprise.
Dems cant win without importing votes.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 9, 2018)

Whether by virtue of destroying the Democratic Party and being the last man standing, or permitting the Democratic Party to gain power, we are headed for dictatorship one way or the other.  It is inevitable.   There is no common ground upon which to meet, and American thought has been ground out of the last two generations.  They will follow their celebrities into hell.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2018)

Damn I'm glad I dont have any kids.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Whether by virtue of destroying the Democratic Party and being the last man standing, or permitting the Democratic Party to gain power, we are headed for dictatorship one way or the other.  It is inevitable.   There is no common ground upon which to meet, and American thought has been ground out of the last two generations.  They will follow their celebrities into hell.




Spineless pessimism is NOT an American trait.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 9, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Whether by virtue of destroying the Democratic Party and being the last man standing, or permitting the Democratic Party to gain power, we are headed for dictatorship one way or the other.  It is inevitable.   There is no common ground upon which to meet, and American thought has been ground out of the last two generations.  They will follow their celebrities into hell.
> ...



You either stand up, or kneel.  That's the choice.

Half this country has lost its mind.  The other half seems to have lost its legs.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




America will be just fine.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 9, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Perhaps.  But at the rate things are going, it will not be America.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 9, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> 
> _Every year the U.S. admits more than 1.5 million foreign nationals, with the vast majority deriving from family-based chain migration, whereby newly naturalized citizens can bring an unlimited number of foreign relatives to the U.S. In 2016, the legal and illegal immigrant population reached a record high of 44 million. By 2023, the Center for Immigration Studies estimates that the legal and illegal immigrant population of the U.S. will make up nearly 15 percent of the entire U.S. population._
> 
> ...


Let's end our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror to stop creating more refugees. The Right Wing refuses to pay serious Tax Rates for them, anyway.  They can't be That serious.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 9, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gee..what a surprise.
> Dems cant win without importing votes.


Gee...what a surprise.  The GOP has nothing to offer new citizens.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



  Thats weak even for you...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




Of course it will.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Gee..what a surprise.
> ...



   Gee...what a surprise. Third world morons want free shit.


----------



## mdk (Nov 9, 2018)

American citizens voting!? Scary stuff!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Damn I'm glad I dont have any kids.



I’m glad you don’t have any kids


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



This country was built by third world morons


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2018)

Was Melania Trump allowed to vote?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



   So England was a third world country?
You're not too bright are you?


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 9, 2018)

Funny thing is some Demwits do not think that a Veterans ID card is a valid ID. Since Rod has lost so much of his sight his DL ran out and the gal down at the voting deal didn't like him the moment she saw he is registered republican. She was going to try to refuse his veterans ID card until the other gal got involved.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yes they were, so was Ireland

Why else would they travel for months by ship to get to a country that is mostly undeveloped ?

England and Ireland did not send their best and brightest


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2018)

RodISHI said:


> Funny thing is some Demwits do not think that a Veterans ID card is a valid ID. Since Rod has lost so much of his sight his DL ran out and the gal down at the voting deal didn't like him the moment she saw he is registered republican. She was going to try to refuse his veterans ID card until the other gal got involved.



Why do conservatives consider a hunting license a valid ID while a student ID is not?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 9, 2018)

Puerto Ricans are American born. Republicans are fuking  racist. More evidence.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  They built the best country the world has ever seen.
They weren't stupid like yourself.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 9, 2018)

thank Goodness for left wingers like FDR.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





“They “?

???


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is some Demwits do not think that a Veterans ID card is a valid ID. Since Rod has lost so much of his sight his DL ran out and the gal down at the voting deal didn't like him the moment she saw he is registered republican. She was going to try to refuse his veterans ID card until the other gal got involved.
> ...



Student ID doesn't equate to citizen. Veterans ID does and it also is a perk from service to the country.

My turn to ask a question. Why do you act like such an ignoramus?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 9, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



   You sure get confused easily.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





You sure make a lot of ignorant comments.


----------



## USApatriotz (Nov 9, 2018)

It's a VERY sad day in America when a Somali towelhead who came from a SHARIA law nation & a Palestinian Muslim who waved the PALESTINIAN flag at her rally become members of OUR Congress!!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

Market friendly border policy would ensure more friendliness toward markets.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Damn I'm glad I dont have any kids.


-------------------------------------   yeah , right on , at least my kids are late 40s but Grandkids , ---   DAMN .    Course i've known the obvious for a long time .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I'm glad I dont have any kids.
> ...



   I worry for my fifteen year old niece.
But at least she's got her head on straight and is already knowledgeable when it comes to politics ...yep she's a conservative.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


---------------------------   and you are correct , same flag but thats about it in my opinion .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


-------------------------------   my main concern is beliefs and customs and the underpinning and foundation of laws being changed .   These third worlders think foreign rather than American .


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

Only lousy capitalists lose money on public policies; we could abolish the income tax by simplifying Government.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Immigrants today are assimilating just as those who came before them did.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Then why do they send their money back to mexico?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


tourists do that.  imagine working here until a favorable exchange rate happens, then going over there and "setting up shop."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



   Oh bullshit.
It's mehicos #2 money maker behind PEMEX.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


now imagine they are all legal, and can go back whenever they want.  they are still working our economy and paying market based taxes.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 10, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> 
> _Every year the U.S. admits more than 1.5 million foreign nationals, with the vast majority deriving from family-based chain migration, whereby newly naturalized citizens can bring an unlimited number of foreign relatives to the U.S. In 2016, the legal and illegal immigrant population reached a record high of 44 million. By 2023, the Center for Immigration Studies estimates that the legal and illegal immigrant population of the U.S. will make up nearly 15 percent of the entire U.S. population._
> 
> ...


As is blacks and Hispanics weren't enough, now we've got communities of trans-Atlantic shitholes infesting the country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



   Ya dumbfuck!!
That money isn't being spent in the communities they live in costing us untold millions in tax revenue.

   $24 billion to mehico alone and $133 billion world wide.

A Proposed New Tax, Mainly On Latinos, To Pay For Trump's Border Wall


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


they are working here and spending money here.  some States have sales taxes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



   So you're not concerned with the loss of tax revenue from $133 billion dollars?
   This is why we consider leftist to be complete morons....congratulations,you just made the grade.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They have Home Depot in Mexico now; they are our third largest trading partner.




> Mexico ranked No. 3 in total trade value through September with a total of $455.73 billion. Exports totaled $197.87 billion and Imports totaled $257.86 billion, a deficit of $59.99 billion.--https://www.ustradenumbers.com/country/mexico/


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



   So?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



   You do realize that doesnt even come close to what beaners cost us daily right?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 10, 2018)

bodecea said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> ...



Ah...the lowest unemployment rates for minorities since they started keeping track of that statistic?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...





So the coyotes they still owe money to won’t kill their families. 

Earlier immigrants from poor countries sent money back when they could too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



  So the coyotes are making $33 billion a year? 
Sounds lucrative,where do I sign up?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


a Continuing Trend, nothing more.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



  So why all the Trump success when it comes to the economy?
No need to answer....you'd rather see a failed economy than to see Trump succeed.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


a Pyrrhic victory?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



LOL...you keep telling yourself that!

I think what progressives are most afraid of right now is that minorities might actually realize liberal Democrats have taken them for granted for the better part of fifty years but the actions of those Democrats have seldom lived up to the promises they make!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Your trade wars are starting to take effect; only Government solutions for the Right Wing, never Capitalism.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



  How so?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You mean like the "trade wars" we had with the EU, Canada and Mexico?  Remind me how those worked out again, Daniel!


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 10, 2018)

Why do people from different districts vote in every republican bitch-boy? Go to someplace like Iowa or Texas or Kansas and ask why they vote for garbage like Steve King.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


increasing costs and increasing volatility.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



    I have to ask......how many times did ya post the debt clock while barry was in office?

   No need to respond....I know.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 10, 2018)

Not to come over as racist...(but this probably will).....

Seems most everyone forgets something very important....The ONLY reason people want to be here is because it is (WAS) a great nation.  we "had" a lot to offer.  WHY?
Are the masses of Hondurans, Mexicans and Guatemalans comparable to the mostly European immigrants that came here during the 1800's ?

The nations strength depends NOT on diversity (at all), but on a large group of extraordinarily intelligent, hard working people ALL WORKING TOGETHER towards a common goal.

How does social diversity, which emphasizes the DIVERSITY and DIFFERENCES of different peoples and their respective cultures, lend to a HOMOGENEOUS society of like minded people working together in harmony?

So, while we are definitely going to get diversity (maybe to a fatal fault), are we going to get a strong base of Americans who work to bring the nation UP....or just a large body of bickering diverse people more interested in what they can get for themselves and their race/culture than what they can do for the greater good?
HINT:  Just look around today and you tell me which way the nation is CLEARLY headed?

3 photos are listed above.....
1). An African American
2). A Hispanic American
3). A Muslim American

*Question:*  We need advanced scientist and highly educated people to keep America ahead.....which of these people's  ancestry is evident of highly advanced technological training and education comparable to the USA or China or Russia ?

China is advancing rapidly WITH ALMOST ZERO DIVERSIFICATION and will soon surpass the USA in every metric.  Then what?  China is already telling the USA to literally go fuck off over the S. China sea, threatening to ram our ships in International waters.  As we get weaker....just imagine what's ahead....Nuclear weapons may be the only thing stopping them from eventually beating the USA....and they are advancing quantum technologies that can defeat our nuclear arsenal at an alarming rate.  which Hispanic, Muslim or African nations have that kind of advanced technological know how that we're getting capable human assets from?

So while we'll be VERY diverse, what was the point if the quality of living is lowered to match present day 3rd world nations and our society is no longer capable of adequate defense?

Equal poverty and misery among all?   A return to slavery (perhaps serving the Chinese?)

Nice objectives.

What moron actually believes the US can provide free health care and living accommodations  etc to an unlimited number of low education (if any) refugees with maybe only manual labor skills?   Do we have jobs for 50 million unskilled workers?   No.  And as robotics take more jobs, this is going to be a major social problem soon.

Additionally, diversity is going to wreak havoc on the poor and unskilled in America.  welfare to Americans will be stretched thin to accommodate illegal immigrants.  People aren't thinking this through.  This nation doesn't need diversity as much as it needs HIGHLY TRAINED TECHNOLOGICAL minds who want to better America and become AMERICAN first.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Nov 10, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> 
> _Every year the U.S. admits more than 1.5 million foreign nationals, with the vast majority deriving from family-based chain migration, whereby newly naturalized citizens can bring an unlimited number of foreign relatives to the U.S. In 2016, the legal and illegal immigrant population reached a record high of 44 million. By 2023, the Center for Immigration Studies estimates that the legal and illegal immigrant population of the U.S. will make up nearly 15 percent of the entire U.S. population._
> 
> ...


They know who greased the wheels to get time in.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Our guy turned our economy around.   Your guy got a favorable economy and trend.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 10, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> 
> _Every year the U.S. admits more than 1.5 million foreign nationals, with the vast majority deriving from family-based chain migration, whereby newly naturalized citizens can bring an unlimited number of foreign relatives to the U.S. In 2016, the legal and illegal immigrant population reached a record high of 44 million. By 2023, the Center for Immigration Studies estimates that the legal and illegal immigrant population of the U.S. will make up nearly 15 percent of the entire U.S. population._
> 
> ...


These people have been elected by the voters in their districts to represent them.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



How did Trump's "trade wars" increase costs, Daniel?  Come on...admit it...Trump played hardball with them and made them play fair with us!  All of those battles that Trump waged ended up being better for Americans...which is EXACTLY why so many people wanted him in office in the first place!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Did Barack Obama turn the economy around...or is the US economy strong enough to survive someone who was really unskilled at dealing with economic issues?  Barack Obama oversaw the worst recovery from an economic downturn since FDR and the Great Depression!  It could have been far worse however if the Democrats hadn't lost the midterms in 2010.  Barry, Nancy and Harry had Cap & Trade legislation cued up as their next legislative objective...something that would have brought our already anemic economic recovery to a screeching halt.  Then in Obama's second term the economy was driven by an energy boom that was created from the use of fracking...something that Barack Obama didn't support!  Quite frankly...I find it hard to credit Obama with much of the recovery at all.  After Larry Summers and Kristina Romer jumped ship I'm hard pressed to tell you what Obama's economic "strategy" was for the last six years he was in office.  He really stopped trying to fix the economy because he didn't have any solutions.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 11, 2018)

bodecea said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> ...




Common sense and a firm rejection of Marxism.


----------



## Toro (Nov 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> America will be just fine.



It amazes me how so many Americans have so little faith in themselves.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics.  Trade wars are nothing but Government solving problems not Capitalists.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Your guy already had favorable trends, not a recession.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Trump majored in economics, Daniel.  What did Barry major in?  Political Science?  Then you on the left can't figure out why he sucked at fixing the economy!

So...did you want to tell us how Trump's "trade wars" with the EU, Mexico and Canada have increased costs?  Or did you want to keep ducking that hot potato?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And what has "my guy" done with those favorable trends, Daniel?  The answer to that is that he's got the economy banging along so good that the Fed has had to raise interest rates 5 times since Trump got elected.  If you knew anything about economics you'd know that the Fed rate is a prime indicator of how well the economy is doing at any given time.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So citizens are not allowed to vote for their chosen representative because they are not white, Christian males?


ooooOOOOOOOOOOO--hold it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but the dems/blacks CRYING:
WHITE nationalist
WHITE supremacists
Unite the Right are NAZIS
we can't for for a representative who is white or we are *RACIST BIGOTS
*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 11, 2018)

The foreigners are coming from countries already ruined by socialism.   It is not surprising that they want to make this country socialist too.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


the charts tell the rest of the story.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


the economy was trending upward, anyway; tax cut economics just mean the rich get richer faster on the Peoples' Debt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




    So you aren't benefiting from Trumps economy?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


not That rich.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





  Sucks to be you,,,,,
He's made me close to a mill in his short time in office,
    Do you not have a 401k or stocks?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


only on the simulators.  i am still pretty much, not-for-profit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



  Than what the fuck are ya bitching about?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 11, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Does this surprise anyone?*




Does it surprise anyone that the Democratic Party has quickly become the tool of Anti-America forces to usurp our country from its own citizens?  Hardly.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Nov 11, 2018)

Is there any worry that these foreign born women will gain more power?  I mean is this a step to be governors and stuff?


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Nov 11, 2018)

Saw this today don't know where "Democrat Party of union workers and a white working class was coming to an end."


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Nov 11, 2018)

I have no desire to be Republican guess I'll go Independent.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I hate to point out the painfully inconvenient, Daniel but the rich got far richer under Barack Obama's two terms than the poor or the Middle Class did.  If you weren't such an ideologue you'd know that!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


That was supposed to include healthcare reform.  The right wing wants to abolish that too.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 12, 2018)

Far left! As if such a thing even existed in the U.S.
People really have a sense of humor.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

SaxxyBlues said:


> Is there any worry that these foreign born women will gain more power?  I mean is this a step to be governors and stuff?


------------------------  naw , no worry [chuckle]  .    These Lady foreigners that i think are ALL muslim just want to stay where they are and collect a BIG paycheck and prime excellent perks and healthcare  SaxxyB.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Damn I'm glad I dont have any kids.



I too, am glad you don't have any kids.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> It's not a surprise, it's a Dems long term goal: to flood the country with foreigners (legal or illegal) who will keep electing them.


--------------------------------------------------------   Agree , but why don't people realize that they and their kids will be second class to the foreigners eventually Stratford .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I'm glad I dont have any kids.
> ...



   Cant come up with your own material?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Actually, conservatives want healthcare reform, Daniel...but what they don't want is government run healthcare.  When you liberals got power back in 2008 you pushed through ObamaCare against the wishes of a rather wide majority of Americans.  Americans wanted something done about the high cost of healthcare.  You didn't give them that...you gave them a redo of healthcare where the poor and unhealthy were subsidized by raising the rates on Middle Class and healthy people.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


The Right Wing had Nothing but Repeal, not Any form of better Solution at lower Cost.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



The need to repeal the ACA comes from the way the ACA was designed by the Democrats who wrote the legislation, Daniel!  It's the legislative version of a "poison pill"...written in such a way that it can't be feasible!  To be blunt...the Affordable Care Act was designed NOT to be affordable!  It was designed to fail by it's architects!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

Immigrants who come here for free stuff are going to vote for those who promise them free stuff.  Hardly a surprise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You must of missed all the GOP candidate ads claiming they supported covering pre-existing conditions without raising the cost of insurance for that segment.
I think that's what all the GOP candidates claimed in the Minnesota Senate and House races.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I didn't miss anything, Kiwi...the reason I call the ACA a "poison pill" is that it was designed not to be economically feasible (anyone with an 8th grade math level can crunch the numbers and see it CAN'T work!) but (and I'll give Democrats props for figuring this strategy out) the authors of the ACA knew quite well that once you give people an "entitlement" it becomes political suicide to take that entitlement away!  Politicians are saying they support covering pre-existing conditions because they know they'll lose elections if they don't.

My prediction is that we'll see the ACA gradually implode by itself and then there will be two choices offered...a Medicare for all system that will be either incredibly expensive or will offer awful healthcare...or a return to insurance paid for by private individuals and their employers and the world class healthcare that provided.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Immigrants who come here for free stuff are going to vote for those who promise them free stuff.  Hardly a surprise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It seems there are many folks in red states who like a lot of free stuff too.
2018’s Most & Least Federally Dependent States


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



First of all, I would like to point out, that I was one of the first posters on USMB that was against Obamacare, primarily because of the mandate.
Secondly, prior to the Dems poor attempt to reform healthcare and prior to the implementation of Obamacare, healthcare costs were as out of control and it is now.





_The U.S. ranks last in health care among the 11 nations evaluated by the Commonwealth Fund. 
https://www.newsweek.com/united-states-health-care-rated_

Also, America does not have the best healthcare in the world. 


In other words, Americans are not getting a bang for their dollar.  The US has the highest costs by far for healthcare and the cost does not mirror the quality.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


The Competition of a better solution at lower cost, was the Capital way; nothing but repeal is simple socialism on a national basis.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Immigrants who come here for free stuff are going to vote for those who promise them free stuff.  Hardly a surprise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


who needs socialism on a national basis that is financed?  the right wing doesn't care about revenue shortfalls and can't do anything about spending.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


The right wing has Nothing but Repeal.  Bah, hum bug, is all.  Not any form of better solutions at lower cost, the Whole time.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


And, the right wing still has nothing but Repeal, not any form of better solution at lower cost.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants who come here for free stuff are going to vote for those who promise them free stuff.  Hardly a surprise.
> ...



Oh blah blah blah so sleepy....zzzzzz

You Globalist Prog loons destroy the manufacturing, farming and natural resource extraction industries in red states, and then diss people for using the programs they were forced to pay to support when they had jobs.

And I am not going to fall for your bogus game of making it morally equivalent for CITIZENS and INVADERS to use taxpayer funded programs.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Did that make sense when you wrote it, Daniel?  You seem to think that babbling nonsense somehow constitutes an intelligent reply to an ongoing debate...it doesn't!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The right wing suggested tort reform to help lower healthcare costs, Daniel...but Democrats took in millions of dollars in contributions from personal injury lawyers and for some reason wouldn't even discuss that issue!  (eye roll)


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


This is what we are supposed to be doing:

_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America._


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


excuses have less value under any form of capitalism than results.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


why not end our drug war to pay for health care reform?  the right wing refuses to be serious about it with serious, wartime tax rates.  It must be frivolous, as a result.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Yes tort reform would reduce premiums by 1-2%.  That still wouldn't come close to bring down the cost to the point of being competitive to other industrial nations.
How does health spending in the U.S. compare to other countries? - Peterson-Kaiser Health System Tracker
Other industrial/wealthy countries negotiate the cost of healthcare with their providers and pharmaceuticals,also they regulate prices.
Of course that would never happen Republicans and Democrats are in the back pocket of the healthcare industry. So Americans are getting seriously screwed over. The most common reason for bankruptcy in the US is medical bills, which make up 52% of all bankruptcies.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You get more nonsensical with each passing post, Daniel!  What excuses?  What value?  Forms of capitalism?  Who's talking about that?  I'm coming to the conclusion that whenever you can't come up with a response that's well thought out on the topic at hand...you attempt to hide that fact by posting things that make no sense at all!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


tax cut economics are worthless if they don't cover spending.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 12, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> 
> _Every year the U.S. admits more than 1.5 million foreign nationals, with the vast majority deriving from family-based chain migration, whereby newly naturalized citizens can bring an unlimited number of foreign relatives to the U.S. In 2016, the legal and illegal immigrant population reached a record high of 44 million. By 2023, the Center for Immigration Studies estimates that the legal and illegal immigrant population of the U.S. will make up nearly 15 percent of the entire U.S. population._
> 
> ...


How does "butt hurt" feel from this side of the fence?q


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I'm not suggesting that tort reform alone will solve our healthcare costs...I'm simply pointing out that it's one more "gash" in the bottom of a very leaky bucket that we keep trying to fill with money and one that SHOULD be rather simple to address.  That isn't happening however because personal injury lawyers are spending millions of dollars to keep their "thing" going!  If we're really serious about healthcare costs then we need to address that issue.  We also need to address why our prescriptions cost double what other countries do.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Let me ask you this, Daniel...if tax revenues remain steady...but spending increases drastically...what makes more sense to address...putting more water (taxes) into a leaky bucket and then making the holes even larger!  Or fixing the leaks in the bucket so we don't waste so much water?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 12, 2018)

We don't have a tax revenue problem...we have a really bad SPENDING problem!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 13, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


the have a correlation everywhere but the vacuum of right wing special pleading.  that is why, nobody should take the right wing seriously about economics.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Do you take peyote before come here to post?  Seriously, Daniel...WHAT THE HECK DID ANY OF THAT MEAN?  "The vacuum of right wing special pleading"?  Really?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 13, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



it means, I know it and the right wing has nothing but fallacy.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



What's your level of education, Daniel?  I'm coming to the conclusion that either English isn't your first language (probably not your second or third either!) or you are in fourth grade and don't know any better yet!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 13, 2018)

There is no way in the world that anyone could graduate High School with your level of expertise in the English language!  If it happened?  You should sue whatever school system failed you!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Was Melania Trump allowed to vote?



Her parents became citizens 3 months ago, through the 'chain migration' Trumpy wants to end.  They were eligible to vote.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 13, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


i have come to the conclusion that nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics.


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Does this surprise anyone? They supposedly come to make a better life and bring their socialist baggage with them. This exactly what the Globalist want.*
> ...



*Not so much butthurt as shaking my head in wonde that anyone could possibly vote for them.*


----------

